# 64 Super Reverb $1500



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

don't know if this is truly a killer deal but it is pretty cool









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

not a killer deal IMO, but it certainly has a lot of cool factor


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

It always surprises me that a 1964 amp is $1000US but a 1964 Strat is $20,000US.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

tomee2 said:


> It always surprises me that a 1964 amp is $1000US but a 1964 Strat is $20,000US.


Agree somewhat. I guess the assumption is that old wood is irreplaceable with new wood (although on an electric I wonder how much if a difference it makes). On an amp it's pretty much the old magnets and the quality of construction?

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> It always surprises me that a 1964 amp is $1000US but a 1964 Strat is $20,000US.


You can’t hang a 90lb amp on your office wall to impress your clients.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd be looking at the output transformer to see if it's original. Super Reverbs run on a 2 ohm load with the 4 tens. Would likely run on 4 ohms ok but would certainly change the feel of the amp.
As for whether or not its a good deal, I've learned the hard way recently that big, heavy amps are a hard sell. I think for that price you could probably find a pretty clean, unmolested SR.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

ampaholic said:


> I've learned the hard way recently that big, heavy amps are a hard sell.


Yup. Of all my amps, my current fave is my Vox AC-10.
Why?
Hint: It’s not because it’s the best sounding.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Saw that one tonight as well. Not a bad price for a BF SR, but it is a but mangled... I also wonder what the tech did to that amp, as that particular tech changed one of the amps I own to all orange drops...


----------



## 40fives (Mar 23, 2018)

I cleaned up the hand-written invoice and can make out a power cord, 2 x 500v caps, some various parts and 4 hours labour. I'm tempted to go take a look at it if its still for sale Monday when I am in Edmonton for work. 

Thoughts on maybe restoring it to original 4 x 10's? Right now I'd assume it sounds a lot like a twin? Would I be wrong in that assumption?


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

IMO, a smidge high for a restore project (tracking down the right 4x10"s, making/buying a baffle, re-Tolex, shipping) and definitely a bit high for a altered, beat up non-original player given that you can nab a pre-master silver face in better shape for between $850 and $1200 with some patience. I think it being an early black panel in this case could actually work against it finding a price both buyer and seller will like. 

IDK, I've been looking for one and this is within reach, but I'm not feeling tempted at all at that price and knowing what needs to be put into it to set it straight (and still not having an original).


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

That's a tough sell @ $1500 IMHO.


----------

